# question ???timecapsule ou dd externe possible ???



## hotomanto (20 Août 2011)

je suis nouveaux possesseur d'un
apple tv2jailbreaké via season pass 
2grosse question me vienne en tete 
xmbc c'est tres bien!!! probleme tjs laiser sont mac allumer pffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




puis je n'arrive pas a la connecter en samba sur mon mac bon mais soite 
ca passe en upnp

mais mes 2 grosses question sont 

1 es possible de connecter un dd externe autoalimenter sur mon atv2
2 es possible quelle contacte ma timecapsule 1to

merci a vous tous ...


----------



## hotomanto (20 Août 2011)

bon bhen j'ai trouver


----------



## Rem64 (21 Août 2011)

cad? 

tu as trouvé que oui la time capsule marche mais pas l'idée du dd externe?

Pourrais tu partager ton expérience?


----------



## hotomanto (22 Août 2011)

j'ai reussi a partager ma time capsule en wifi avec mon apple tv2
pour le partage de divx avec xbmc 
nikel

mais un probleme persiste les video hd 1080 lag  !!!


----------



## Rem64 (22 Août 2011)

normal xbmc et l'apple tv gerent mal les 1080p de plus cela affiche du 720i qui est un dégradation


----------



## nekcorp (2 Septembre 2011)

hotomanto a dit:


> j'ai reussi a partager ma time capsule en wifi avec mon apple tv2
> pour le partage de divx avec xbmc
> nikel
> 
> mais un probleme persiste les video hd 1080 lag  !!!



Bonjour,

Peux tu me dire comment tu as fais pour partager ton ATV2 avec ta time capsule ? J'ai une ATV2 et une Time capsule 1To et je n'y arrive pas .....

Merci de me repondre car je ne trouve rien à ce sujet sur le net.


----------



## wayne (3 Septembre 2011)

Si je comprends bien, on ne peux pas regarder ses vidéos, photos, écouter sa musique,...sans que le mac soit allumé ou bien il faut un DD externe en plus avec une syncro à organiser... 
J'ai l'impression que c'est moins pratique que l'appletv1. 
Faut-il vraiment migrer de la 1 vers la 2?


----------



## Rem64 (3 Septembre 2011)

Sur DD externe classique non tu peux pas. Apres sur un NAS c'est possible avec XBMC.


----------

